# [IPW2200] débit minable (résolu)

## loopx

Bon, voilà que j'en ai vraiment marre de cette carte sans fils qu'est la Intel ProWireless 2200BG.

Je suis connecté à un AP Linksys wap54g qui fonctionne à 54Mbits/s. J'ai rapproché l'ap de mon portable, je suis à 4 mettre à travers une porte.

Portable <===> AP <===> Serveur

Je fais des transferts sur le serveur (via sftp) à une vitesse de 200, 300 ko/s MAX !!!!!!! (les envoyes vers le serveur en tout cas.

Comment est-ce donc possible !!!!

```

loop-nb ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:6F:B4:29

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:5

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=83/100  Signal level=-47 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 16ms ago

loop-nb ~ # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"loopx"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:17:6F:B4:29

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:[KEY]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=86/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:3

```

----------

## voltairien

Essayes la même chose en FTP. Le protocole SSH est exigant malgré tout, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir de meilleurs débits que les tiens. Par contre en FTP, c'est nettement plus intéressant. 

Et en filaire, pareil ?

V.

----------

## loopx

Bon, j'ai fais quelque test, et ce que je suis CERTAIN, c'est que:

-comparer au sftp, le ftp vas +- 150Ko/s plus vite que le sftp

-que ce soit le ftp ou le sftp, les download du portables sont 2x plus rapide que les download!!!!!

Donc, les envoyes vers l'AP n'avance pas, alors que les réceptions de l'AP sont plus rapide. Mais quand meme, 600Ko max pour le download à 4m de l'AP en 54M, c'est un peut fort!!!!

Merci Cisco!

----------

## spider312

Je sais pas si c'est lié, mais depuis que les drivers ipw2200 sont dans le kernel (donc depuis le 2.6.14), et que ce soit en utilisant ceux du kernel ou ceux de portage, j'ai vraiment que des merdes avec ces drivers, et que ce soit à la compilation ou à l'utilisation, quand ça marche, j'ai un débit nul (là je scp à 600 ko/s alors qu'avant je montais à 3Mo/s), ou alors ça fait tout foirer (Quand je copie un truc par NFS, la moitié de mes applis craquent, et impossible de killer mv ou de démonter le partage NFS => reboot), sans parler des laggs et des décos

Donc je sais pas trop si c'est lié, c'est pour le moment qu'une impression, mais elle est quand même très prononcée ...

tu utilises le kernel 2.6.14 ?

----------

## loopx

Ahhh, AAAHhhhh!!!

En effet, je suis en 2.6.14 et les drivers en module. Savais pas qu'il était dans le kernel, je vais essayer de mettre ceux la alors  :Wink: 

J'ai aussi des problèmes étranges, j'ai eu un freeze tantot, je soupconne ma carte sans fils...

En fait, je me demande si c'est pas mon AP qui foire, mais les configs sont bonne, et il n'y a quasi rien comme option via l'interface web. Je ne peux pas améliorer, et pourtant je capte un signal >80% !!!!

----------

## loopx

Tu pourrais me dire ce qu'il faut cocher dans le kernel pour mettre ipw2200 en dur ??? J'ai déjà les trucs pour la cryptographie, juste que je trouve pas ce qu'il faut cocher pour le drivers de la carte

----------

## spider312

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais me dire ce qu'il faut cocher dans le kernel pour mettre ipw2200 en dur ??? J'ai déjà les trucs pour la cryptographie, juste que je trouve pas ce qu'il faut cocher pour le drivers de la carte

 euh, bah pareil que ce que tu installes via portage, le ieee8... et ipw2200

----------

## tomj44

attention c'est une vieille version du firmware qui est inclue dans le kernel 2.6.14, il vaut mieux prendre ceux de portage, par ailleur j'ai aussi une ipw2200 qui marche tres bien donc c pas une fatalité

----------

## spider312

 *tomj44 wrote:*   

> attention c'est une vieille version du firmware qui est inclue dans le kernel 2.6.14, il vaut mieux prendre ceux de portage, par ailleur j'ai aussi une ipw2200 qui marche tres bien donc c pas une fatalité

 Il n'y a pas de firmware dans le kernel, il y a des drivers, et la version n'est pas "vieille" elle est "stable", chez ipw, les x.y.0 sont les stables, les x.y.z avec z>0 sont instables, la version dans portage (1.0.9) est donc instable

----------

## loopx

Je viens de tester sous windowsXP, incroyable la différence !  :Shocked:  !!

600ko/s sous linux

2,4 Mo/s sous win 

 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Vais mettre la dernière version pour voir   :Confused: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu a regardé si tu n'avais pas des deco/reco intempestive, des erreur firmware, ou des truc dans le genre.

Je me souviens avoir eu ce genre de problème, avec la 1.0.4 je crois. depuis que j'ai mis la 1.0.6, plus de problème.

Même si la 1.0.0 est dite stable, beaucoup de chemin a été fait depuis, et il vaut certainement mieux opter pour une version dans portage (1.0.8-r1) pour moi

----------

## loopx

Des erreurs, quelques une oui, avec firmware error. Je passe au kernel 2.6.14-r4 gentoo parce que la mise à jour d'ipw2200 n'a pas rien changé.

----------

## loopx

Voilà, je suis complètement à jour en x86 (kernel, ipw2200) et maintenant, ca fonctionne, ca avance à 2Mo/s  :Very Happy: 

J'ai juste ca dans mon dmesg, et je pense qu'a chaque fois que l'erreur se produit, il y a une chute du débit, puis ca remonte progressivement. Domage pour le firmware qui plante  :Sad: .

```

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log captured.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

```

----------

## loopx

Je viens de constater un truc de pas mal. En faites, on dirait que quand on lance une copie de fichier (divx par exemple) par le wireless, chaque fichier peut utiliser une bande passante de 700ko/seconde. Si je veux atteindre 2Mo secondes, je lance 3 copies de fichier...

Si je lance qu'une seule copie de fichier, alors, je dépasse meme pas le mega   :Shocked: 

Alors, sur ce, ou est le fichier de config des ipw ????

----------

## WildChild

J'ai des problèmes semblable sur un portable que je viens d'acheter (ThinkPad R51). Problèmes d'associations à mon routeur. Des fois c'est rapide, des fois ça ralentit avec l'erreur "firmware error, restarting". Je crois que c'est un problème qui survient assez souvent avec cette version du driver/firmware. J'espère que ça va vite être résolu!

----------

## loopx

En fait, toutes les versions que j'ai testé font toutes des erreurs de firmware  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Tiens, vous pouvez oublier le fait que ca fonctionnais car en fait, ca fonctionne tjs aussi mal qu'avant.

On dirais que c'est aléatoire, comme ca, un jour, le débit est bon, un autre jour pas, alors que >80 % du signal !!!!

Non mais, franchement, y a des progrès pour ipw2200 je pense, c'est pas possible de faire du 600ko/s en 54Mbits !!!

Bah, dégouté, et l'XP y arrive, encore plus dégouté.. je   :Arrow: 

----------

## tomj44

certaine version de udev font merder le firmware ipw2200, preciser votre version svp

----------

## BuBuaBu

je pense qu'il faudrait aussi précisé le cryptage : rien / WEP / WAP

----------

## _kal_

Perso j'ai les meme rpoblemes aussi ici :

Itel 2200BG / Linksys WRT54G / WAP : Par faois je suis a fond, souvent je suis a 600Ko/s. Quand c'est ca, j'étein mon routeur/freebox, je rallume et je redemarre mon net.eth1   :Laughing: 

Apres ca remarche comme par magie, mais bon c'est clair qu les drivers chient a mort ces temps ci, ou alors peut etre que c'est simplement wpa_suplicant. J'ai vraiment la flemme de debugger pour trouver le probleme, la prochaine version des driver/wpa_supplicant corrigera certainement le problème. En attendant, je vais tirer un cable RJ45 pour mon laptop   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nico_calais

Pour conclure, je citerai un collegue :

"Le wi-fi ça marche quand c'est cablé"  :Very Happy: 

En ce qui concerne le wi-fi, j'ai surtout une experience sous windows et les drivers du portable y sont pour beaucoup. 

Sur les portables qui ont une Intel 2200BG, j'ai noté une meilleure stabilité ainsi que des meilleures performances avec les derniers drivers + le soft Intel Pro Set qui gère le wi-fi à la place de windows car windows n'est pas top non plus de ce côté là.

----------

## _kal_

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Pour conclure, je citerai un collegue :
> 
> "Le wi-fi ça marche quand c'est cablé"  
> 
> En ce qui concerne le wi-fi, j'ai surtout une experience sous windows et les drivers du portable y sont pour beaucoup. 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  tout a fait d'accord avec ton collègue!

----------

## loopx

J'utilise la DERNIèRE version des IPW, dernier Kernel, et udev=071....

Je vais réinstaller le dernier udev....

Kler que c'est pas cool, mais stopper eth1 ne change rien de mon coté...

En fait, ca fonctionne 1x sur 10 correctement... Mais par contre, sous windows, c'est la folie comme ca fonctionne bien !!!  :Sad: 

Vais tester le nouveau udev...

Ah, pour info, je suis connecté à un AP, avec WEP 128 bits, et filtre mac (mais bon, on s'en fou ca)....

----------

## loopx

Bon, super, j'ai installé ca:

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 077-r2

      Latest version installed: 077-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 217 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

```

et maintenant, ben j'ai plus du tout de wireless !!! j'ai du passer un cable !!!

Au lancement, il charge tjs le module ipw2200, mais il cale quelques seconde dessus, puis ca passe. J'ai essayé de re-emerger ipw, mais sans succès, vais mettre une version plus ancienne et espérer retrouver le net. 

Le truc, c'est que ma carte sans fils à disparue !!!

Un lsmod affiche les modules habituelle, mais dans mon dmesg, j'ai ceci:

```

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.6

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:06.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:06.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

```

Problème de firmware ?? Je vais le réinstaller de suite  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Bon, j'ai re-emerger le firmware, et les ipw2200, rien à faire, ca fonctionne plus  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Installe la udev-077-r4, ça corrige les scripts de démarrages de udev, c'est peut-etre ça ton problème

----------

## loopx

C'étais pas la toute dernière de udev que j'avais mis, maintenant c'est choses faites, et tjs le problème  :Sad: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu as bien emerger ipw2200-firmware-2.4 ?

Car avec la 1.0.8 il faut nécessairement la firmware 2.4?

Sinon le problème vient de udev, mais je ne me souvien plus sur qu'elle script les modif portait.

----------

## loopx

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 077-r4

      Latest version installed: 077-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 217 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 121 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 264 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     ipw2200-fw

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.14-r4

      Latest version installed: 2.6.14-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 38,425 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

```

Oui, j'ai bien cette version. Je vais essayer de supprimer les .h de sais pas ou et de re-emerger.

```

loop-nb loopx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 258688  2 [permanent]

lmpcm_usb               5192  0

acerhk                 28004  4294967295 [permanent]

loop-nb loopx # modprobe ipw2200

loop-nb loopx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               181832  0

ieee80211              43528  0 ipw2200,[permanent]

ieee80211_crypt         4556  1 ieee80211,[permanent]

fglrx                 258688  2 [permanent]

lmpcm_usb               5192  0

acerhk                 28004  4294967295 [permanent]

=====donne ca:=====

Dec 11 18:00:27 loop-nb ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Dec 11 18:00:27 loop-nb ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.6

Dec 11 18:00:27 loop-nb ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:06.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 11 18:00:28 loop-nb ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Dec 11 18:00:38 loop-nb ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

Dec 11 18:00:38 loop-nb ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

Dec 11 18:00:38 loop-nb ipw2200: failed to register network device

Dec 11 18:00:38 loop-nb ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:06.0 disabled

Dec 11 18:00:38 loop-nb ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

```

EDIT: le fichier qu'il trouve pas est dans /lib/firmware   :Shocked:  normal non ?

Tout fonctionnais bien jusqu'a ce que j'installe la dernière version de UDEV   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

Personne ne peux m'aider ??? Vraiment ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## elgrande71

Personnellement, j'utilise les paquetages ipw2200-1.0.8, ieee80211-1.1.6 et ipw2200-firmware-2.4 et ceci sans aucun problème avec wpa_supplicant 0.4.6. J'utilise le cryptage WPA2 Personel TKIP/AES et je tourne au maximum, cad 2Mo/s. En fait, première chose, il faut s'assurer que dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 la ligne suivante est présente : options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0. Attention, bien effectuer modules-update après pour que les changements soient pris en compte. Mes problèmes de débit se sont réglés grâce à la désactivation du cryptage hardware. Sinon, mon fichier /etc/wpa_supplicant n'a rien de sensationnel, j'ai juste rajouté scan_ssid=1 pour permettre la connexion de mon interface Intel pro wireless 2200bg avec le routeur Linksys WRT54GS.

J'espère que tout ceci te permettra de régler tes problèmes.

Bon courage.   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Au fait, j'utilise une version d'udev stable cad 070-r1.   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Chez moi, taux de transfert max 2.86 Mo/s avec 0 erreur de firmware.   :Wink: 

Moi, je dis YESSSSS.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Rhaaaaaa   :Evil or Very Mad: , faut que j'essaye. 

Demain je test car je suis pas chez moi. Merci, je te tiens au courant.

----------

## loopx

Je viens de m'appercevoir que le montage automatique des clé USB avec HAL et DBUS ne fonctionne plus, alors qu'avant ca fonctionnais bien !!!!

Je suppose que cela provient de UDEV encore !!!!!! Plus jamais je ne le mettrai à jour   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loopx

Allllllaiiiiiise, ca refonctionne !!!!

emerge ieee80211

emerge =udev-070-r1

Mon wireless est revenu. Tantot, je test pour voir si j'ai tjs des erreurs de firmware, et surtout pour voir si la rapidité est bien au rendez-vous.

Super, meme le montage des clé usb refonctionne  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Quelle déception encore une fois. Rien ne change, tjs un débit tout petit (max 600ko/s). J'ai essayer un modprobe ipw2200 hwcrypto=0, j'ai essayer la ligne dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/ipw2200... Rien ne change!

En plus, j'ai toujours des problèmes de firmware error detected  :Sad: 

```

*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 121 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 264 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     ipw2200-fw

*  net-wireless/ieee80211

      Latest version available: 1.1.6

      Latest version installed: 1.1.6

      Size of downloaded files: 61 kB

      Homepage:    http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net

      Description: Generic IEEE 802.11 network subsystem for Linux

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 077-r4

      Latest version installed: 070-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 217 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

```

Que faire maintenant ??? Une autre idée ??????

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu a regardé ce que donne iwconfig iface ?

Genre si il y a des erreurs, le débit ...

et un petit iwconfig iface rate 54M ou moins.

Sinon tu a une iw2200 ou ipw2915

----------

## loopx

Non, c'est bon de ce coté la....

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"loopx"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: 10:12:47:6A:C4:29

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:tralalilalère   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-80 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## loopx

J'ai de nouvelle erreurs aussi  :Sad: 

```

ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40

ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40

ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40

ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40

ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40

```

ma carte est une:

```

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

----------

## elgrande71

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'ai de nouvelle erreurs aussi 
> 
> ```
> 
> ipw2200: Unknown notification: subtype=40,flags=0xa0,size=40
> ...

 

Bonjour, utilises-tu un cryptage WEP ou WPA etc ... ?

----------

## loopx

J'utilise un cryptage wep.

Je viens d'atteindre les 3,4 Mo seconde  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

En fait, j'ai du faire ceci pour que ca fonctionne (avec le temps j'aurais confirmation):

-modprobe ipw2200 au boot (/etc/module.autoload/kernel-2.6)

-rmmod ipw2200

-modprobe ipw2200

et hop, à moi la vitesse  :Smile: 

----------

## elgrande71

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'utilise un cryptage wep.
> 
> Je viens d'atteindre les 3,4 Mo seconde 
> 
> En fait, j'ai du faire ceci pour que ca fonctionne (avec le temps j'aurais confirmation):
> ...

 

Je suis content pour toi donc ton problème est résolu ?   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Attend, je test, puis si ca fonctionne comme je veux, je met le post en résolu  :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Attend, je test, puis si ca fonctionne comme je veux, je met le post en résolu 

 

Ok, ça marche.   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

en fait, faut jouer avec rmmod et modprobe quand ca fonctionne pas (recharger le module) => meilleur débit, meilleur reception, plus d'erreur de firmware.

----------

## BuBuaBu

A essaier :

compiler sans QoS

dans le make file, ligne 20 :

CONFIG_IPW_QOS=y ---> CONFIG_IPW_QOS=n

----------

